# Air sealing basics questions



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Everything you are asking can be found for the majority at buildingscience.com. As for the type of caulk, I just use silicon type caulking and airsealing around outlets, windows and doors, I use something like Great stuff window & door expanding foam.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought this article was helpful... I am still trying to better understand the system so I can ask my builder (old school) to implement it.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/departments/energy-smart-details/airtight-drywall.aspx

"A wide variety of caulks can be used for airtight drywall, but most experts recommend polyurethane for sealing drywall to framing."

Anyone try gaskets? I am curious how much/cost work this adds?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

have this done and your home will be air tight! http://ecoseal.knaufinsulation.us/

It will be cheaper then caulking and way faster and will out last any caulk.


----------

